# Android Driver's App Version 3.123.1



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

1. Consistent "Play Music" button on screen is annoying. Please fix. Removal of on/off switch.
2. Earnings update is "still processing' my last trip after 3 hours. Why? I know the work around but this still needs to be fixed.
3. Notification cards that display when going back to home screen have become annoying. Why should they take up 90% of the screen real estate while the app is turned on. Just annoying.

In reviewing the permissions required to run the driver's app, is it possible for some unethical low life at Uber to read what is on my phone like my text, files, app names, etc. What about listen to phone calls via Bluetooth? I read these permissions and its seem that the above is possible but is it practical? You Android tech folk please enlighten me. Thx

Android 4.4.4


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

i would think you'd need to email uber directly i don't think they search the net looking for posted issues. Even emailing support won't get you far. gl

https://help.uber.com/h/76bc46e3-a524-4fa4-9517-eeef9fbc9f9b


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Unfortunately, I've been around long enough not to be that naïve. Uber people definitely read these forums. I'm wondering if others are experiencing similar views.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Here's my bug list..

1) Getting a ping while switching between apps may cause the driver app to glitch and the ping lost. I could be wrong but this may only be an issue if the Draw Over Other Apps permission is disabled.

2) Play Music button appears when the music option is disabled.

3) Destination Filter does not activate if set while offline. It'll put you online in regular mode. So you have to first to online and enter your destination while hoping you don't get a ping which will cancel everything and make you start all over (not to mention you how have to deal with a questionable ping).


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> 1. Consistent "Play Music" button on screen is annoying. Please fix. Removal of on/off switch.
> 2. Earnings update is "still processing' my last trip after 3 hours. Why? I know the work around but this still needs to be fixed.
> 3. Notification cards that display when going back to home screen have become annoying. Why should they take up 90% of the screen real estate while the app is turned on. Just annoying.
> 
> ...


1. I get that too. Only way for me to temporarily remove that "Play Music" is to go out of the home screen and back again. But like I said, it's just temporary, and that "Play Music" button re-appears minutes later.
2. Only "3 hours" for you? My rides from Saturday that was "still processing" took about 15-20 hours to process. At least the Partners site was updated promptly.
3. Agree 100%! I don't want to lease a new car, show military affiliations, manage my retirement, etc. Just show me the "Last Trip" and "Today's Trip Totals" please.


----------

